# = From The Past =



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

....for those cold winternight's behind your PC's...


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

*= And Some More =*


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

*= More..=*


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool pics. How many of you guys are old enough to have been in them? Let's see  your old photos. Pat


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

*= Little Bit More...=*


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2008)

*= Do i say...more..? =*


----------



## Bob_in_WV (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## _bigroad-cafe_ (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Nice Pictures, Thank you for your post.


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2008)

great pictures! do you mind if i use some of those?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 14, 2008)

sensor said:


> great pictures! do you mind if i use some of those?




of course not , i save them from all over the net...so free to use


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## akikuro (Dec 15, 2008)

Ronald -

Great pics - Thanks for sharing


----------

